# NoID10ts



## NoID10ts (Dec 30, 2008)

Greetings, I am an INTP and I usually post at intpforum, but it has been out of commission all day, so I thought I would come over here since there are a number of mutual members. Please ignore anything bizarre the others from intpforum (cryptonia, EloquentBohemian, snail, Ogion, Decaf, the list goes on, I think) might say about me. All I ever offer is wonderful life changing advice and insights in spite of what they may claim. :tongue:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome, Noddy! I was wondering if you were going to jump on the bandwagon with all of the others from my INTP harem.


----------



## NoID10ts (Dec 30, 2008)

Where you go, I will follow, snail. 

Some call that stalking, but I call it appreciating from a distance ........... from the bushes nearby ......... with binoculars .............. and sometimes a video camera.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I've done that sort of thing, and I don't consider it stalking unless you do it with evil intent. :laughing:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings NoID1ots! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! Hope you have a good time with us!


----------



## bdubs (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Hope to see some of your antics over here as well.:crazy:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Salutations.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

*reaches out and shines Noddy's head timidly*

I was hoping you'd show up. Nobody hear knows you! Think of the possibilities, man!



Noddy said:


> Some call that stalking, but I call it appreciating from a distance ........... from the bushes nearby ......... with binoculars .............. and sometimes a video camera.


wait... what? oh... right... carry on, then. I suppose you do have a whole new reputation to destroy, if you already wanna go that route :laughing:


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

*And now Ladies and Gentlemen,
a hearty round of applause for

the One,

the Only,

the Truly Original,

broke-the-mold-when-they-made-him...*

*NoID10ts*










**ta-da**

(...may the Lord have mercy)




hehe... good to see you here, *NoID10ts* :wink::happy:​


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh hey! You're the one I was reading about that has a big INTPness.

Guess what?

My INFPness is bigger.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

lol :wink:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, your username seems like it came from either... No idiots or No.10 ID


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome to the personality cafe


----------



## Agent Intellect (Dec 30, 2008)

anyone know why INTPforum is down?

oh, and hi everyone


----------



## Grey matters (Dec 30, 2008)

Well hello noId10ts, E.B., and Cryptonia. What the hell happened to INTP forum? Does anybody know?

Oh, and for anybody here who doesn't know NoId10ts, watch out for him. HE"S NUTS!

And if you are really nice tok E.B., he may post some of his poetry. It is much better then vogon poetry.


----------



## Grey matters (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh hi A.I., I didn't see you before I posted. 

As far as I know the nationwide Australian net nanny system has not been approved yet so I don't think that is the problem. Am I being too paranoid?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

eloquentbohemian said:


> *and now ladies and gentlemen,
> a hearty round of applause for
> 
> the one,
> ...


oh nooooooo!


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

heya AI,

It says the bandwidth limit was exceeded, so I think all the new visitors/members just used it so much that the traffic was more of a strain on the servers than ranger or lightspeed paid for the right to have. Andywg (guy here) said that he thought bandwidth was sold on a per-month basis, so it might start working again in January. I think he's right, unless there's some sort of penalty for going over or something... but that's our best guess for now. If it doesn't restore come january, I'd suggest we get people to make accounts at INTPc and MBTIc and just PM the folks that went there looking for people to redirect them (since I think more of us ended up here, and this place mus much smaller anyway). Til' January, tho, I'd just planned on hanging around here.


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey, *Grey matters* & *A.I.*!!
Nice to see y'all. :happy:

...and _anything_ is better than Vogon poetry.:shocked:
Thanks, *Grey matters*, for the literary compliment.:blushed: I have been thinking of posting some of my poems on my blog.


----------



## Agent Intellect (Dec 30, 2008)

INTPforum seems to be working again.


----------



## NoID10ts (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice welcomes! I told you at the beginning of this thread that people would warn you about me, right? It's all a conspiracy. I am nothing but sweet and gentle, I never make any sorts of innuendos, and I never, ever have violent outbursts. I'm also a movie star and wanted to share some of my screen shots with you.

:crazy: <----- Oh, and these little smiley people are always following me around and I don't like them one bit


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

LMAO your screenshots.


----------



## NoID10ts (Dec 30, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> LMAO your screenshots.


Thanks. Below are a few more just for you! The first one is when I appeared on dancing with the stars!

Oh, and what's this about an INFPness? Does it get all emotional and moody. You know, up one minute and down the next. :tongue:


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

EloquentBohemian said:


> *And now Ladies and Gentlemen,
> a hearty round of applause for
> 
> the One,
> ...


I take it we are in the presence of awesomeness? LOL! Welcome to the gang!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

rofl I like it!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

EloquentBohemian said:


> ...and _anything_ is better than Vogon poetry.:shocked:


With two exceptions, of course. :tongue:


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> With two exceptions, of course. :tongue:


So true... but even thinking about the 'verse' of the *Azgoths of Kria* and that excruciating drivel of *Paula Nancy Millstone Jennings of Greenbridge, Essex, England* makes me want to gouge my eardrums out through my nostrils with a rusty pitchfork while being trampled by a herd of pernicious psychopathic pangolins.


----------



## Grey matters (Dec 30, 2008)

The dead swans lay in the stagnant pool
They lay, they rotted, they turned
Around occasionally, 
Bits of flesh dropped off them from time to time.
And sank into the pools mire.
They also smelt a great deal

Paula Nancy Milstone Jennings of Greenbridge, Essex, England


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

What's that you said?

I seem to have pitchforks in both nostrils and the *pitter-patter* of stampeding pernicious psychopathic pangolins is drowning out the *worst poetry in the entire universe*.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

EloquentBohemian said:


> So true... but even thinking about the 'verse' of the *Azgoths of Kria* and that excruciating drivel of *Paula Nancy Millstone Jennings of Greenbridge, Essex, England* makes me want to gouge my eardrums out through my nostrils with a rusty pitchfork while being trampled by a herd of pernicious psychopathic pangolins.


Haha, bravo, sir!


----------



## Grey matters (Dec 30, 2008)

Ode to a Small Lump od Green Putty I found in my Armpit one Midsummer Morning.

Putty. Putty. Putty.
Green Putty- Green Peen
Grarmpitutty- Morning!
Pridesummer Grorning Utty!
Discovery.....Oh.
Putty?.....Armpit?
Armpit Putty.
Not even a particularly nice Shade of Green.

By Grunthos the Flatulent


Take that and die E.B.! Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

*What? *...can't hear you.

...got my fingers in my ears.



la la la...
la la la...
la la la...
la la la...


----------



## Grey matters (Dec 30, 2008)

You cannot escape Grunthos's poetry so easily. It will seep in through capilary action and soon your la la la's will turn to a recitatation of his all powerful (and bad) poetry. There is no escape!
*rubs hands and smiles*


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

Counter-acts Vogon poetry by flooding ears with Barney the Dinosaur theme songs, Donny and Marie Osmond albums, Yanni CD's, a tape loop of K.C. and the Sunshine Band, and various NIN tunes.


----------



## Grey matters (Dec 30, 2008)

Umm, are you sure you really want to do that? Yea, I know that is the lesser of two evils, but it's a rather drastic treatment don't you think? 

Well, anyway, I leave you to your, ah, treatment. I will save my big guns for later. Ha ha.


----------

